# Characteristics of Willow Honey



## Lance Gillette (May 20, 2005)

Here in Fairbanks, Alaska, we have enjoyed an unusually warm spring with lots of good flying weather for the bees to collect Willow nectar. In a typical spring here, the bees use just about all the nectar they bring in, so Willow honey is rare here. In any case it, the bees have produced enough honey to extract soon and I've been planning on extracting it and selling it at a premium price. But before I do that I was wondering if someone could offer their opinion as to the quality of willow honey? Does it granulate easily? Does it have a strong floral taste or not much taste at all? Anything unusual about willow honey that I can share with my customers?

Lance Gillette


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Ours is always very early and the bees consume it all raising brood. I have no idea what it's like.


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

On marketing it, I'd highlight it's rareity.
Treat it like its special, and sell it like its special. Invest a little more in a classy jar, use ribbon and cardstock instead, or with the label with a descriptive paragraph on how rare and unique the floral source is. Then get it into the tourist and specialty shops where its premium price will be supported and respected. 
A mentor of mine would sell basswood honey at 5 bucks a pound. He would make no appologies, as you can only harvest perhaps 100 pounds every second or third year or so ( up here, anyway...)
Customers never seemed to have an issue with paying a few dollars more for somthing unique.
Hell, if they'll pay thousands for a bottle of fermented grape juice.......


John Russell


----------

